# Licking....constantly



## shakey (Nov 13, 2009)

Our one and a half year old Shakey loves, loves, loves to lick. He will lick your face, your ears, your nose what ever he can. He will also spend time licking his front paws when he is chillin out on your lap. My wife and I think it's so funny when he leaves a wet spot on our pants after. He seems to be acting normally and is loving life. Do any of you experience licking all the time? Thanks!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah my Daisy is the main licker here. lol
She licks my hands all the time and my chin now and then.
Whenever i go to pet her she licks at the same time.
Dillon just started to lick and nibble my ears recently.
Darla only licks if i pick her up and ask for kisses.
I think it's very cute too. x


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

Both of mine lick but Chloe gets almost obsessive when she starts, kisses you so much you have to pull her off to breath!


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

Biscuit does it all the time, hands, feet, face, head, and leaves a wet patch on you when he's been grooming his paws lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy does this to. But it gets annoying at times. We cant even stroke him without him trying to lick us. As much as i love him it drives me bonkers at times!


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

its irritating when he does it to my nieces as they then put hands in mouth (as all kids do) and your constantly making them use a baby wipe or wash hands..


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh yeeeeeeeeees we have lotsa lickers/kissers here. I HATE it when they like my pants/shirt & leave it all wet. Drives me nuts! I LOVE it when they lick/kiss my bare skin though...kind of relaxes me weirdly enough. LOL On the face, ears, nose...that sort of annoys me & their face licking with me is limited. Sometimes it's very hard to stop them though. :lol: 

It's neat how they are all different kind of kissers though. Milo has a very gentle, warm, soft kiss. Marley is a "down your throat" kind of guy (more like down your ear canal or nostril LOL). Matilda is fast & furious & IN YOUR FACE but will keep kissing until she puts herself to sleep. Mari is a short, sweet, dry kisser. Maya will kiss you wherever she can reach--pants, toes, hand, etc. And Maxie--he saves most of his kisses for dads neck & behind his ears. Sometimes he'll sneak a quicky to my face or when he's sleepy he'll gently lick my foot or arm. Maxies thing though is standing on your chest RIGHT in your face with his cheek to your nose. Forget about watching tv, reading or surfing the net...he makes sure he's got the spot light!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

MChis said:


> Oh yeeeeeeeeees we have lotsa lickers/kissers here. I HATE it when they like my pants/shirt & leave it all wet. Drives me nuts! I LOVE it when they lick/kiss my bare skin though...kind of relaxes me weirdly enough. LOL On the face, ears, nose...that sort of annoys me & their face licking with me is limited. Sometimes it's very hard to stop them though. :lol:
> 
> It's neat how they are all different kind of kissers though. Milo has a very gentle, warm, soft kiss. Marley is a "down your throat" kind of guy (more like down your ear canal or nostril LOL). Matilda is fast & furious & IN YOUR FACE but will keep kissing until she puts herself to sleep. Mari is a short, sweet, dry kisser. Maya will kiss you wherever she can reach--pants, toes, hand, etc. And Maxie--he saves most of his kisses for dads neck & behind his ears. Sometimes he'll sneak a quicky to my face or when he's sleepy he'll gently lick my foot or arm. Maxies thing though is standing on your chest RIGHT in your face with his cheek to your nose. Forget about watching tv, reading or surfing the net...he makes sure he's got the spot light!


I'm glad it's not just me who notices they all kiss differently!! Daisy is gentle but a little sloppy and lotus is intense and doesn't stop until she passes out!! She's especially an eye and ear girl


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

its funny how they hsve different kisses. Billy seems to have the biggest kisses he esp likes in your ears and mouth. Pixie has little kisses she esp likes the mouth area. Darcy esp likes eyes, esp if im wearing mascara and up the nose to. Gross. 

But Billy will lick you all day long if you let him


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yes mine are all different, B will kiss/lick everyone that picks him up lol and especially if u say kisses to him he goes mad, hes does very big enthusiastic licks - the girls not so much Ruby will lick ur nose once or twice very small delicate lick and T will only if she feels like it sometimes she forgets herself and does automatically if shes really pleased to see u


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

Maya constantly comes up to our faces and tries to deliver kisses. Our faces are her favorite spot, although she has kisses our hands and feet as well. If she is on my lap, she will lick her front paws, and I am also equally wet by the time she is done. My doberman wishes he could kiss us as well, but there is no way I'll let his big old tongue anywhere near us, lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Pip is my main licker, Roo gives little delicate kisses, but doesn't want to lick as much as Pip does. I had to teach Pip "no lick" otherwise it'd be non stop licking. :lol:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Tico will furiously lick my face so much I can't breathe.
Reggie will give big sloppy kisses and always try to get up your nose or in your mouth. He's quite sneaky. lol
Gonzo will give short little licks once or twice on the tip of my nose.
Twiggy will steal a quick lick on my chin.
Xena will give two licks on my nose and lick my feet under the covers.
Pepper will try to wask my face, eyes ears. 
Lexxi prefers to lick my hands, but every once and a while will lick my face.
Billy about once a month will give a quick lick on my nose, but will clean any part of my body exposed under the covers.
Smoke tries to clean my eyes and ears.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Jake doesn't lick much but Red does but for some strange reason he tends to want to lick Brian all of the time. He does lick me but I deter him.. 

I think with Brian it's coz he sweats... "Poo Stinky"


----------



## Rach <3's Bailey (Dec 30, 2009)

Bailey licks me a little but swamps his daddy! its just the noise it drives me crackers!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey will try to lick ALL the time, I just tell her "Uhh Uh!" and she stops!


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

This thread is cracking me up! My Chippy licks me constantly, so much so that my 13 yr old daughter accuses us of making out! Lol. I kiss his little face and he licks mine! I guess it is something only other chi owners can understand!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter licks me when we wakieup!  he licks and licks and licks then i pry him off thinking when he licks his nono spots too just before that....ick! LOL :lol:


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hahahaha!!!!! I think about the "no no spots" too! When he does that I tell him "no munchabunchapeepee!" lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chimom4 said:


> Hahahaha!!!!! I think about the "no no spots" too! When he does that I tell him "no munchabunchapeepee!" lol.


lol what in the world! :laughing6:
he's lickin his nono spot right now


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie is my lick-aholic. She will lick anything - you, your clothing...And when she goes under the covers at night to sleep, she licks whoever she can reach until she drifts off.

Pedro only licks to wake me up, and it's usually right in my mouth!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

What is the seeming obsession with mucous membranes?! Mine prefer to lick in your mouth or up your nose. I've _tried _to get them to lick me on the cheek and they act like they have no idea what kind of foreign concept I could be talking about!
They also get my clothes or my chair wet from licking their paws. Chis are licking freaks!


----------

